# screen issues after/on miui



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Just last night i was showing my friend why i love android so much last night (roms, accessibility, etc.) and i was showing him how clockwork recovery works on my D2G. While showing him i decided to wipe and restore (ive been doing it properly, ive been switching between roms a lot lately) to a week old back up of miui 2.2.10 and everything was going fine for about 12 hours. When i got up the next morning however my phone started acting up.

I noticed that whenever i pushed the keyboard out the screen would stay in portrait mode and when i was typing nothing was showing up on screen. After, when i would push my keyboard back in, the screen would go black for a milisecond (kinda like a refresh) and show everything i had just typed.

So to kinda try and fix this problem, i decided to do a battery pull and afterwards when i put the battery back in, the motorola logo was half way off the screen with some glitch-ing on the bottom. After the logo, it tries to boot up to the main screen and wont show anything at all. It simply flickers the backlight on and off. Ive done over 10 battery pulls since then and tried getting to bootmenu, recovery, and bootloader. Bootloader is the only thing that will show besides the moto logo.

Does anybody know what might be causing this? should i sbf? was it something to do while restoring? And worse case scenario, if i have to get a new phone, should i get a htc rezound? or try as hard as possible to get another d2g (maybe through my insurance through verizon) and wait until a better phone comes out?


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Is the bootloader normal other than screen placement?

I would attempt to SBF, and if that failed, try for warranty or insurance replacement. I think Assurion is replacing D2Gs with D3s now.


----------



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> Is the bootloader normal other than screen placement?
> 
> I would attempt to SBF, and if that failed, try for warranty or insurance replacement. I think Assurion is replacing D2Gs with D3s now.


Yeah hopefully ill be able to sbf today at some point. If thats the case about the D3's im gonna cry.. it seems that the droid 3 development is so dead compared to the d2g. The bootloader looks fine other then the screen displacement. i just dont know what would have caused this. i feel like even if i sbf, this phone is just done. but im still gonna try.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be too hopeful about SBFing either, but it's worth a try. What you get will probably depend on what they have in stock…maybe a refurb'ed D2G, maybe a new or refurb'ed D3.


----------



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

just tried an sbf... no luck..


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have nothing to base this on other than a hunch, but maybe a ribbon cable is coming loose inside. If so, then the apparent cause/effect with MIUI is just a coincidence. Of course, tearing apart your phone to verify & attempt a fix would probably void any insurance.


----------

